# lat pulldown



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I train from home and was thinking of getting one of these

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/back_machines/powerline_lat_machine_grey/8835_p.html?gclid=CMygjIP2rrcCFUzHtAodHHcATA

Anyone used them ? Thoughts ?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i think its a lot more expensive than a pull up bar!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

and 30 quid more than this.....

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/vkr_dip_stations/powerline_vertical_knee_raise_grey/8845_p.html


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Get it, the guy in the demonstration video is massive so it must work


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

I have seen them on eBay for about a oner

And have a pull up bar that fits in doorframe

But thought this would be better for certain

Exercises ?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I got a high/ med/ low pulley for £150. Can't remember where from though. Sorry.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I cant say id recommend using fitness superstore ,but there are some good ones on ebay


----------

